# missing eastenders



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok, Max, is he really dead?  

cant watch it as dp is watching columbo   and I will be missing it on Sunday.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

No he isnt now - Tanya has just dug him up


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thought it would have been just tooooooo gruesome if she had left him there.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Amazingly she found exactly the same spot in the woods rofl rofl !  She dug him out with her hands   !    Ooh he is now very sorry, saying that he feels sick for what he has done to her!  Oh back in the square now and Sean has seen them out of the window.  Max is having a clean-up and apparently going to leave!   Max has just seen a bag of sweets from Abi, saying all for you!  He's gone up to kiss the girls, he's got his bag and is off, telling Tanya to text him if she wants him home.  Bradley has just asked max to go for a drink and he's said thank you that means the world, Bradley said just let me know.  Max has driven off. bom bom bom bom

Loujx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOH - wasn't it gruesome and a bit sad


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Emma

It was sad, I thought for a minute she was going to change her mind.  Deffo gruesome, you can see why they have had complaints about it.

Louj x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - had they had complaints??


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes hon, the old pre-watershed one, not many, but some peeps thought it was a bit ott!

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol caught the bbc3 episode

thought it all a bit far fetched even for EE tbh...!

mind you with Rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyy and Bi-an-ca back soon......


----------

